# Self Defense when drinking.



## ChrisWTK (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok, last night I was with friends and we were drinking. I hadn't had much to drink because I'm female and I know I can't handle nearly as much as my male friends. But at one point my friend just pushed me slightly and over I went. Now I was in friendly company at that time, but what if it was otherwise? When I drink I become off blance and other senses go like depth perception and motor control. I would feel more comfortable knowing that I can still be able to protect myself even when I'm out and enjoying myself.  

Is there any way to really practice a simulated version of this situation? Such as working yourself really hard and then practicing moves while tired and out of breathe. I'm not looking to avoid the situation, because I know it's easy to just say, well don't drink, but rather a way to feel like I could still be capable of protecting myself when I'm under those conditions.


----------



## still learning (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello, Drinking is one thing....Have you experience the "Adrenline response"..the fear factor...actully face a real scary confrontations...attemped rape....face a real bully who is readly to fight you? Can you handle being punch/kick when it is not expected?

This is what you need to train for....real life attacks...will you freeze and become a victim....or can you actully focus and fight back?

Many of us have not face a real life dangerous challenge.....Try walking down in the worst part of town....can you handle that by yourself?  knowing fear...and learning to forcu above it...training for this is more important....than drinking state of mind.

Most of us will not ever face a real confrontations......as a part-time Security guard....it gives you some experience...but Verbal training/avoidance is the KEY....think smart...be aware...know when to back up/out and stand your ground. ..........Aloha


----------



## Dark (Jun 25, 2006)

ChrisWTK said:
			
		

> Is there any way to really practice a simulated version of this situation? Such as working yourself really hard and then practicing moves while tired and out of breathe. I'm not looking to avoid the situation, because I know it's easy to just say, well don't drink, but rather a way to feel like I could still be capable of protecting myself when I'm under those conditions.


 
What I am about to say is gonna nuts but it works, when I was training some bouncers for my buddies bar I knew more then a few who would drink on duty, infact they were allowed free drinks all night upto a certain limited.

Anyway, get some stobe lights, some buddies, a sober guy who can handle the bull ring and a few cases of beer or a bottle of something as you prefer. Get alittle buzzed and turn on the loud music and spar with the strobes lights one. Totally different feeling and what you are looking at in a club. Believe me it works...


----------



## ChrisWTK (Jun 25, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Drinking is one thing....Have you experience the "Adrenline response"..the fear factor...actully face a real scary confrontations...attemped rape....face a real bully who is readly to fight you? Can you handle being punch/kick when it is not expected?
> 
> This is what you need to train for....real life attacks...will you freeze and become a victim....or can you actully focus and fight back?
> 
> ...


 
Hello to you too. I like what you said, cause I know I've had that problem durring our 'no mind' drills. I'll freeze up for a second before thinking of what to do. Which is where the problem lies, I think too much. I've been getting better at this with practice durring class. But in class you don't really practice when you're dizzy or tired and such. And under those conditions I'm not worried about freezing up, but rather not being able to do what I know I need to do in that situation.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 25, 2006)

How about this... don't drink. 

OR if you must drink.. buy one and nurse it through-out the evening. Maybe you won't get laughingly drunk but at least you won't be *AS* vunerable as you *could* be if you were inebriated.


----------



## Robert Lee (Jun 25, 2006)

Best not to drink but if a person does its better not to over drink as it can cause any person problems in a selfdefence point. Balance is that and if drinking reduces it its a problem. Sure you may beable to defend some waht. But how well and will it be enough Its just better to drink only to a certion point then stop.


----------



## swiftpete (Jun 25, 2006)

Nursing a drink all night on a night out isn't much fun though is it? I got chucked out of a bar for doing this once when I was a skint student. Thankfully now I can afford to get myself completely falling over drunk whenever I want. Hooray!


----------



## ChrisWTK (Jun 25, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> How about this... don't drink.
> 
> OR if you must drink.. buy one and nurse it through-out the evening. Maybe you won't get laughingly drunk but at least you won't be *AS* vunerable as you *could* be if you were inebriated.


 
It's rare that I go out drinking and I'm a small female which is why after one to two beers I get dizzy quick, even when I drink it slow and make sure I eat. I'm not a big drinker or anything, I'm not out getting wasted, and I make sure to be with good company if I do go out. It's just that I was actually very surprised that my balance was that off that a light push could knock me over. So it made me consider that fact that it could have been an attacker and if it's that easy to get me to the ground than I'm in trouble. Rather than stopping living my life, I'd rather find general self defense techniques or training that I could count on if I was in a situation that I couldn't rely on being balanced.


----------



## Carol (Jun 25, 2006)

Personally I think it is a matter of choices.  Alchohol does affect the mind, the body, judgement, and reaction time...period.

What is more important?  It's a decision, and an important one.

Drink, and one's driving/SD will be impaired, period.   Being more awake or trying to compensate the effects of alcohol will not lower one's BAC.   

Best case scenario:  nothing happens and everyone has a good time letting having fun.  Nothing wrong with that.

Worst case scenario:  Probabaly a tie between trying to explain to the cops that one is not just another drunk flexing their beer muscles, or being in a preventibly bad scnenario.

And there is a whole bunch of stuff in between.  Choose wisely.


----------



## Adept (Jun 25, 2006)

Drink in a venue with competent security staff.


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 25, 2006)

Since it's "self defense" when drinking try the following:  (1) Drink at least four 8 oz. glasses of water (or seltzer) for every drink that you have. That way you'll (a) slow down the absorption rate since you'll be drinkiing less alcohol per hour (b) flush the alcohol out of your system faster due to the fact that you'll be perspiring and urinating more. (2) Go to venues where dancing is the norm; this will also help you to perspire more.

Basically you're protecting yourself from yourself...

I know it sounds silly but when I was in Italy two summers ago I was drinking at least two bottles of wine a day but also drinking about 8 bottles of water as well.  This plus the fact that I was walking, in summer weather, about 10 miles a day, meant that the wine never really had a chance to affect me that much - and I was never hung over.  Now if I can only find a way to protect myself from Pasta ala Carbonara...

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2006)

Probably not what you want to read again, but I vote for the don't drink option.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 25, 2006)

I have to agree - the best option is to not drink, especially if it affects you so easily.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 25, 2006)

Problem I have with the don't drink option is that, if you don't drink, thats a good option for you, but if you enjoy drinking, is it worth it to give up somthing you do for fun out of paranoia that somthing _may_ happen?

Personally, I think the solution, for ME at least, is #1, drink in moderation and #2 drink with people you trust to take care of you if stuff goes badly.

As to the original questrion, Can you TRAIN that?  I dunno.  I honestly cannot say that I have never partaken in a session of "Drunk - Fu" but I wouldn't reccomend it.​


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 25, 2006)

I vaguely remember attempting a spin kick while obliteratingly inebriated.  I'm told it sucked.


----------



## Toby (Jun 25, 2006)

Interestly enough, I was in a situation myself the other weekend. It was at a mates party, everyone was drinking and having a good time (including me)

So, it started off with this guy and my brother mucking around. Then this guy pushed my brother over and had him on the griound, not letting him up, so I got involved...

Then yeah, the guy focused on me, threatining to kill me (second time, he's done it before in a different situation). I just shoved him back, then my brother got up and grabbed this guy and wouldn't let him go, I tried breaking it up (to an extent, but was still mad at this guy).

It ended when one of our mates came up and smacked the guy in the face... gave him a nice black eye.

When we told Dad about it, he asked why I tried getting my brother off this guy, as if I should of let them go at it... I'm wondering whether or not I should of now?

I felt like giving the guy a good smack in the teeth myself. If it happens again, I'm going to. Third time lucky. There's only so much threats a person can take.

So my advice would be just to train yourself for the unexpected, real life situations, train with friends, push your body even when it feels it can't go on any longer, as other people have mentioned...

Trust me, adrenaline helps a lot here. It did for me.


----------



## Dark (Jun 25, 2006)

ChrisWTK said:
			
		

> It's rare that I go out drinking and I'm a small female which is why after one to two beers I get dizzy quick, even when I drink it slow and make sure I eat. I'm not a big drinker or anything, I'm not out getting wasted, and I make sure to be with good company if I do go out. It's just that I was actually very surprised that my balance was that off that a light push could knock me over. So it made me consider that fact that it could have been an attacker and if it's that easy to get me to the ground than I'm in trouble. Rather than stopping living my life, I'd rather find general self defense techniques or training that I could count on if I was in a situation that I couldn't rely on being balanced.


 
The problem here is simple, you need your beer-legs, and like I said eariler the only way to to that is of course to train drunk, or at least tipsy. Not getting buzzed in publis is a good and realistic senario but like you said you don't want to "stop living your life."

Bars are designed to help the alcohol alter your preception, hence the dim lighting and the effects lighting in clubs. It all depends on the clubs you go to. Alcohol does two things in particular it slows the nervious system and causes the muscles to relax. Being drunk actually makes you weaker, sloppy drunk makes you useless.

If you going to be fighting drunk or buzzed get used to fighting in three stages, a clinch, grappling range and on the ground. You need experience at fighting while intoxicated, simple as that. Any time you start drinking get up and move around takes conscious notes on how your body feels and wants to move dispite your controlling it to move. You'll see what I mean...


----------



## Sam (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't think its realistic or fair to tell someone they shouldn't drink, ever.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 25, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> I don't think its realistic or fair to tell someone they shouldn't drink, ever.


Well yes that may be true... it probably isn't fair or realistic... but it's sensible advice Sam, because by NOT drinking you won't have to worry about several things... i.e. 
1. Waking up in the morning in bed saying to yourself... "What the HELL happened?" 
2. Waking up in jail saying the same thing (called... Alcoholic Black-outs)
3. Waking up next to someone that you never met (nekkid even).
4. Waking up with your co-worker who may or may not be already married.
5. Waking up in the hospital and your lawyer and/or insurance agent want to know how the accident happend... you don't remember. 
6. Waking up on the floor. A strange smelly bathroom floor. Or even your own... with dried vomit and urine on the side of your face. 
7. Waking up in the hospital period.

The list goes on. 
Maybe I'm biased... but having been clean and sober for the last 17+ years... I can say I'm damned glad I don't have those worries at all. And... IMO anyone who chuckles and says "heh, I don't either and I haven't quit drinking..." is a damned fool. 

But ... that's just me.

oh and a couple of pics that help illustrate my point... can you really trust the people you're with?

http://www.funny-games.biz/pictures/drunk-pictures.html


----------



## ChrisWTK (Jun 25, 2006)

Dark said:
			
		

> If you going to be fighting drunk or buzzed get used to fighting in three stages, a clinch, grappling range and on the ground. You need experience at fighting while intoxicated, simple as that. Any time you start drinking get up and move around takes conscious notes on how your body feels and wants to move dispite your controlling it to move. You'll see what I mean...


 
Hehe, you make it sound like I fight drunk often. I guess I need training in both drinking and just general self defense. I like your suggestion, I figure at home is safest to do that, I can't see it being respectable to walk into the dojo drunk, even if there are two bars next to it. Although we've had incidents where drunk people have stupidly come into the dojo. Friday nights are always interesting.


----------



## ChrisWTK (Jun 25, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Well yes that may be true... it probably isn't fair or realistic... but it's sensible advice Sam, because by NOT drinking you won't have to worry about several things... i.e.
> 1. Waking up in the morning in bed saying to yourself... "What the HELL happened?"
> 2. Waking up in jail saying the same thing (called... Alcoholic Black-outs)
> 3. Waking up next to someone that you never met (nekkid even).
> ...


 
Yes, that list is true if you're drinking irresponsibly. Which for me isn't the case. Two drinks isn't going to make me lose my head to the point I would end up in any of those situations without being consciously aware of it.


----------



## Dark (Jun 25, 2006)

ChrisWTK said:
			
		

> Hehe, you make it sound like I fight drunk often. I guess I need training in both drinking and just general self defense. I like your suggestion, I figure at home is safest to do that, I can't see it being respectable to walk into the dojo drunk, even if there are two bars next to it. Although we've had incidents where drunk people have stupidly come into the dojo. Friday nights are always interesting.


 
No but I fight drunk and often  Army guys lol. I actually do the russian circle with strobe lights and drunk while in the dojo, but that falls under special training. Its fun and a great way to test yourself under adverse conditions, also I've noticed the more I drink the more I learn to control the effects of alcohol. Now most people can't tell when I'm drunk or sober which may be a bad thing lol.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 25, 2006)

Here's my two bits: It is FAR more dangerous for a woman to be in a SD situation while inebriated than a guy.  Why?  Because of the risk of sexual assault and all the other fun stuff that comes with the territory.  You definitely do NOT want to wake up and find yourself pregnant with some unknown schmuck's baby, or with some kind of disease.

It is said that an ounce of prevention is worth more than a pound of cure.  By all means, have fun - but be _safe_. As much as possible, don't put yourself in a situation where your own physical well-being may be unnecessarily placed in jeopardy.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 25, 2006)

A lot of good points so far...



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> I don't think its realistic or fair to tell someone they shouldn't drink, ever.



I agree.

I for one like "drinking."

But, you don't have to drink to the point of being an *** (not that you would advocate that, but I am just saying), or to the point of inebreation to where you don't have adequete judgement or coordination for self-defense.

Some simple rules to stay safe:

1. Have a designated driver/sober friend. This is the person who you can rely on to basically stay sober. The person who can make the 9-11 call, make the judgement calls when all else fails, drive people home, etc.

2. Don't go to ****** places where fights and BS occur. Try to stick with places where your less likely to have a problem.

3. Follow simple, basic, self-defense rules. Use the buddy system, carry a cell phone, be aware of your surrounding, etc., etc., etc. These basic principles shouldn't change when your painting the town; they in fact should be more pronounced.

4. Get to know the staff at the places you frequent. If I've been to a bar/tavern more then twice, I can assure you that I or someone with my group usually will know a good portion of the staff by then who will vouch in our favor if anything goes down.

5. This is the last but not least principle, and probably the most important. DON'T BE AN ***! This applies to guys and gals. Alcahol is not an excuse to be an ***, and get yourself into a problem that would require "self-defense."  I  put  "self defense" in quotes because most likely if you are hammered and your judgement sucks and you get in trouble because you are being an ***, you will be considered a "mutual combatant." It won't be "self-defense," it will be you going to jail.

I will aim #3 and #5 at the female gender at the moment, because I often see females who use alcahol as an excuse to overlook these simple points.

As for #3, don't do stuff that would put you in a position where you aren't in control. Don't go take a ride or go to visit some dudes room when you've been drinking, unless of course you want to have the guy not "stop" sexual advances when you say so, resulting in long showers and psychological trauma that will ruin your future relationships and haunt you for the rest of your life. Get the point? good...

As for #5, I see a lot of cases where women think they can drink and be asses, and because they are "girls," they won't be assaulted or have any recourse for their actions. This happends a lot with "daddys girls" who are pretty. Well....

Bullstuff! You may get away with being the drunk obnoxious ***** on more then one occasion without reprocussion; but you are playing Russian Roulette and if you continue to play you will pay for it.

I watched this happen recently. Some overprivlidged ***** was at the bar I went to Friday with about 18 people. She and her friends gave the waitress a hard time, so the bouncer had asked them to either cash out or give a credit card to run a tab. This little lady decided to call the bouncer every name in the book. Because she was "pretty" the manager let everything slide, thus she got away with her behavior. She and her pretentious hoochy friend continued their behavior, and at the end of the night, she opened her big mouth and started insulting another table. That table got up, and basically punked out the entire group. Most of the 18 people scattered, leaving a few guys who didn't want to feel "casterated" so they attempted to stand some sort of ground when they were paying their tab and leaving. They almost got their asses kicked. Knowing the people at that table (and knowing that they also knew all the bouncers and that bar) they would have killed those guys who were with the obnoxious drunk chick; and some weren't averse to hitting the girls either. Had the guys who were with "drunk chick" made one wrong move or insult, they would have been destroyed.

And why? All because some dumbass drunk girl thought she was above rule #5. The sad part is that unlike the guys, she doesn't even realize how close she was to getting her *** kicked, and getting her friends asses kicked. Had it have been someone of more of a criminal nature that she mouthed off too, she would have been looking at possibly being followed to her car, or assaulted on the spot. She was drunk and "special", and thought she was above the "don't be an ***" rule. 

Well, she wasn't. And neither are any of us.

Most of this stuff is "common" sense that is becoming less and less common today. Those 5 rules are just to get you started, but use common sense and you should be fine.

Stay safe, and good luck!

Paul


----------



## Zepp (Jun 26, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I vaguely remember attempting a spin kick while obliteratingly inebriated. I'm told it sucked.


 
Really?  When I throw drunken spin kicks, they come out awesome. 

Ok seriously, whether you are totally sober, slightly buzzed, or completely smashed, situational awareness is your first line of defense.  If you're losing track of what's going on around you when you drink out in public, then you need to change your drinking habits.  Instead of 2 beers, perhaps you might find it easier to nurse one mixed drink, or a glass of  wine.

Keeping yourself in the immediate company of responsible, reliable friends is another must, especially for women (for already stated reasons).

As far as the loss of coordination goes, that's just a risk you accept when you drink.  I do like Dark's idea of tipsy training.  But it can be hard to find training partners for that.

Social drinking used to be quite a regular activity for me.  I'm happy to say that I've successfully avoided violence in every case where drunken violence was possible.  It can be done.

Edit:  I guess I took too long to post, because Tulisan's rules kind of make mine unnecessary. Oh well.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 26, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> oh and a couple of pics that help illustrate my point... can you really trust the people you're with?



If you can't... you have really ****** friends...



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> It is FAR more dangerous for a woman to be in a SD situation while inebriated than a guy. Why? Because of the risk of sexual assault and all the other fun stuff that comes with the territory.



Yeah, I agree... which is why if you are going to get into that situation (drunk) you absolutley have to trust the people you drink with to take care of you.

like the story of some girl who was stupid drunk in a Denny's parking lot and just laying there almost passed out, her freind was better, but she was in no condition to drive... Why were they there?  Because it turns out they were with some other "friends" who decided that they wanted to go keep drinking, and these two girls were already too drunk to go with to the next bar, so they "dumped" them in the Dennys lot.   If I had been predatory, both those girls would have been in trouble that night. 

You just *can't* do that to a friend who is drunk... In the case of those girls,  me and my friends made sure they were well taken care of that night and that they got home safe... we got them some food, some coffee and sat up with them until they could get someone to get them home.


----------



## MJS (Jun 26, 2006)

ChrisWTK said:
			
		

> Ok, last night I was with friends and we were drinking. I hadn't had much to drink because I'm female and I know I can't handle nearly as much as my male friends. But at one point my friend just pushed me slightly and over I went. Now I was in friendly company at that time, but what if it was otherwise? When I drink I become off blance and other senses go like depth perception and motor control. I would feel more comfortable knowing that I can still be able to protect myself even when I'm out and enjoying myself.
> 
> Is there any way to really practice a simulated version of this situation? Such as working yourself really hard and then practicing moves while tired and out of breathe. I'm not looking to avoid the situation, because I know it's easy to just say, well don't drink, but rather a way to feel like I could still be capable of protecting myself when I'm under those conditions.


 
A little late to the thread, but I'll throw in my .02 anyway.   Looks like you've got some good info. so far.  I suppose you could do as some suggested, and train under the conditions you were in that night.  I realize that when you're out, you want to have a good time.  Afterall, isn't that the point of going out, to have fun?  However, I think what some are saying, so not to get to the point where you're falling over, can't walk without having assistance, can't think clearly, etc. etc.  

I realize that you said that you go out with friends and are in good company, but unless you're in their company the entire time you're at the bar/club, not seperating yourself from them at any time, the chances of you falling prey to someone with ill intentions are pretty good.  If you're not thinking clearly, and getting easily distracted, it only takes a second for someone to slip something into your drink.

Again, I don't think people are saying not to have fun, but at the same time, do your best to keep good judgement.:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jun 26, 2006)

When I go out, it's too listen to the music (I'm a jazz musician and jazz/r&b/etc..fan) not to drink.  So I do what was mentioned before "nurse a drink all night" coupled with lot's of water.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 26, 2006)

I think I'm seeing a wide variety of ages in these responses.  I'll give the same advice to my sons when they began traveling with thier rugby teams.  There will come a time when you want to know what it feels like to tie one on.  1.  Be sure you are in a safe environment.  2.  Be sure you can trust the people you are with.  3.  It doesn't take nearly as much alcohol as you think to be a roaring drunk.

That said; I found the older I got ... the less I needed much alcohol to have a good time.  These days it's two drinks ... maybe.  On rare occasions one of my assistant instructors has talked me into 2 long island iced teas .... THAT's plenty.  I found that my hand work isn't as bad as my footwork in those situations.


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2006)

I try not to drink when i go out. In fact I'm virtually tee total because alcohol does slow your reflexes and has often made people more aggressive. If I do drink I never get really drunk because I liek to keep my wits about me. Maybe you could look into learning Drunken Style kungfu.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm not gonna lie and say I'll "never" drink again, but I've more or less given it up as part of my life.(It never was a big part anyway, i'd drink a lot, like, once a year). Both your grandparents having been alcoholic will temper you that way. *shrug*

But if you like drinking, what's wrong with doing it and you and friends all get together by yourselves at one friend's house for the night( we even used to watch stupid B movies once the alcohol came out for as long as we stayed awake--everything was funny then). Have your chance to let off steam but now you've done it away from placer with the most likelihood of trouble.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 2, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I vaguely remember attempting a spin kick while obliteratingly inebriated. I'm told it sucked.


 
So that is how I put my head through the wall...:drinky: 

I'll usually drink in moderation and make sure that I'm upping my water intake.  Tulisan's post is great, btw...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 2, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> A lot of good points so far...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yes Number 5 does really bother me. The skinny little guy who always hides when the crap goes down but mouth's off at the wrong/right time to start something. 

I was with some friends who had other friends with them who had other friends with them. We were out of town not a local hang out and he started some crap. The big guys came over to take it out on me and others who were my size or bigger. I asked them to explain what the problem was and they told me all about this guy I did not know. He had come around to the back side of the table and now was tanding behind me and trying to mouth off to them while they were talking. I told him to shut the heck up and poked him in the throat. He then tried to stammer out his side and could not come up with something that anyone would believe. So, I grabbed his head and torque'd him so his hands came up and I grabbed a finger and locked him to the ground into the chairs. Then back up. He was screaming the whole way. Some with me asked what I was doing. I said this little piece of crap that has started this is is not hiding behind me is going to get his butt kicked first before I get mine kicked. The wrist lock that had him hoping on his toes made the other guys laugh so hard they just waved their hands and laughed more at him and left us alone. I then told him to sit down next to me and if he got up without my say so I would do it again. 

********************

And as Paul has stated women can also cause just as much or more so if a problem in this type of situation. They get into people's face and step on feet with heels and poke faces and throats with nails. All assualts in my book which would require self-defense in my mind. But they think becuase they are a woman and there is this stigma of it is bad to hit a woman the are safe. The problem is if she is hitting you, by law (* of my state *) one can apply equal and opposite force in self defense. 

In most cases though the guys with them end up getting into the fight to defend their woman's honour and their own as well. The problem is that you never know who you are going to meet and or be up against. Remember there are people out there who go out looking for conflicts and thereby are used to this and enjoy it. 

If you are insulted by the staff or someone there do not make the scene. Leave and talk with the Manager or come back the next day when you are sober and talk to them then.


----------



## thescottishdude (Jul 3, 2006)

when drinking, the number 1 cause of you getting into a position when you need self defense onthe streets is loss of awareneww. every time you're drunk make a note of forcing yourself to look around you so that it becomes natural.

I suppose you could "train" with alcohol. start off drinking half a bottle fo beer before a training session, then 3/4 then 1 bottle etc so you try to build up a slight immunity. i wouldn't reccommend it though as you could cause yourself an accident.


----------



## soul_sword34 (Jul 21, 2006)

If you plan on drinking and are worried about self-defense then practice both.  I am a former alcoholic and in the day could execute precise movements with perfect balance, i.e. stand on one leg and stretch down your head to your standing knee while the leg up in the air straight above you.  I could hold it for as long as I wanted.  Point, become a better drunk or don't drink.  

That is why we practice basics.  They are simple, gross muscular movements and require little memory or concentration.  I was in a gang fight about 7 years ago in an unknown neighborhood, night time around 30 (sure seemed like that many) combatants, completely drunk out of my gord.  Long story how I got there and how this came about.  

I noticed 2 things.  #1.  I completely forgot I knew any martial art, at that time I had practiced for 3 (23 if you consider boxing) years seriously everyday.  My defense was against knives, empty hand and a handgun.  #2. my feet never ever left the ground.  I only used my hands (over 20 years of boxing).

I can still remember my reaction to the thought, after fighting off several guys, "hey wait a minute, I know martial arts!".  Upon that revelation I dropped into a Neutral Bow as a guy pulled a butterfly knife out of his pocket.  I ended up knocking his teeth out and smashing his right ribcage after I hit him in the face with a brick.  The real problem I had was not knowing my surroundings and was unable to perceive anything, i.e. I could not sense anything around me and had severe tunnel vision.  That night I faced two knives and a 9mm and am still alive to tell about it.  Before anyone asks about the 9mm my defense was running in a zig zag pattern opposite way, bullets whizzing by my head.  Zip! Zip!  Funny, I was thinking they sounded like bees and really had no fear at all.  Thank god for LEO's.

I would never had been in that part of town if I was sober.


----------

